# Seeking advice on sharptail hunting



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Interested in starting to hunt ND sharptial. Located eastern part of state south of Grand Forks. Is there a good starting point for finding sharptail within 60-90 miles. Have never ventured into this in past years but want to show 12 year old son different wing shooting fun. Any information will be appreciated!


----------



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never hunted out there, but I now that tree rows are good places to hunt grouse. Shot many there, also I you can find areas where there is prairie, that would be a good place to hunt. Usually if you can find a stomping ground you will find grouse. We have several places like that out here. I am noat sure how legal or ethical this is but I know of a guy who has shot several limits this year already. Finds dthem in the grain fields feeding.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

There are fair to good numbers in the Northern ends of Griggs and Steele Counties, and Nelson as well in places. Key in on grass areas next to wheat stubble o better sunflowers. Good luck!!


----------

